# My Golf Rallye's engine evolution.



## G60 VV

*My Golf Rallye's engine evolutions*

Since first ownership of my Golf Rallye I haven't stopped changing/adding/modifying things to it, but now things are slowing down a little, not because there is nothing left to do, but more that it's time to just start enjoying it without thinking continiously about what's to be done next!

I bought this car 3½/4 years ago and after I found it for a mate () who then started playing about with it to get it faster etc, and ended up blowing the bottom end, so then I bought it, sourced a 1H bottom end, and that's where things started......

This is how it looked when I bought it.



























I bought the newly built bottom end from Race Power Motorsport, and ended up buying a p&p head, and new piper cam too, and the supercharger was to be sent away for a full strip and service to G-Werks.

So it was time to start stripping everything...



















a new black diamond clutch was put in at the same time seeing as everything was out and to save the hassle later if the old one decided to go!

That kinda ended up being a bit of an ethos with this car.... replace it now before it goes!










in hindsight I wish I'd taken to the time to give the engine bay a good clean of all the grime etc, but I never really planned on it taking the turn that it did! + I was working offshore a lot of the time when the engine was being built!

once all back together it and with a freshly serviced charger, I started treating it to some nice hoses





































then the exhaust started blowing, so I had Miltek make me a new system, as they stopped making them for this car a year and a half ago!


----------



## Ducky

Very nice matey, always partial to a golf or two. :thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs

Looks stunning and love the wheels. Iv never been in a G60 for a spin!


----------



## saunders120+

absolutely mint mate. would have gone with a twin box on back though


----------



## Clark @ PB

Where's the rest of the pics Kenny? The ones you've posted look $hit compared to how it looks now! :lol:


----------



## koi

Exhaust looks like it's hanging too low, would have went for a twin as well.

Where did you get your pressed plates?


----------



## joe_0_1

Corking!!  Swirls though


----------



## Epoch

joe_0_1 said:


> Swirls though


A remedy for that will follow in a later picture for sure


----------



## G60 VV

well I suppose you could call that phase one

I never really liked the tailpipe either, and yes it was looking like it was hanging

phase two was mainly about the bodywork, and the whole car was to be done:thumb:
there were some repairs needing done, and some areas that I wasn't happy with, so made more sense just to do everything 

but seeing as I've titled this as my engines evolution and it's in the engine section I'll stick to just that.

phase one gave me 212bhp and that was ok
enjoyed it on track a couple of times at Knockhill.










phase 3 didn't envolve too much tbh, I changed the airbox for a twin in-let system, fitted some nology leads, stainless manifold & downpipe from G-Werks and had a custom exhaust system made by Pipewerx (awesome system!!!) and gave the engine a bit of a tidy up 

this is a shot of the new system with the better tail pipes









this is a later shot of the maifold & downpipe after ceramic coating


















this gave me more smiles and more power and took it up to 226bhp :thumb:

then another trip to KH










Getting severely harrased!!! :lol:

















sadly after my first session.....BANG!










and I actually managed to drive home like this!!!!

so another supercharger was bought, this one had a bit more work done to it though  was actually making 15psi


----------



## G60 VV

koi said:


> Exhaust looks like it's hanging too low, would have went for a twin as well.
> 
> Where did you get your pressed plates?


got the plates from Dubmeister


----------



## Clark @ PB

joe_0_1 said:


> Corking!!  Swirls though


I can assure you it aint swirly now


----------



## John-R-

Nice :thumb: always liked Rallye's, had the chance to buy one years ago but passed it by, kicked myself ever since :wall:

John


----------



## skodaboy-1

very nice golf mate,nearly bought one myself years ago,but left hand drive put me off,ended up buying a pulsar gti-r,was a fun car.


----------



## KKM

Kenneth your teasing!! Get mare photos uploaded min

:thumb:


----------



## G60 VV

Clark said:


> I can assure you it aint swirly now


No, it certainly isn't, but seeing as this is a thread in the engine section I can't show pics of the great work you've done on the car on any of the 3 times you've worked on it

No sure which phase this would come under as EVERYTHING was being done at the same time!

After several discussions with Darren from G-Werks we set a date for the car to be dropped of to him in Littlehampton (short drive down the road for me:doublesho) and for work to start straight away....

this is what remained after day one!









:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The car was then loaded up on to a transporter and taken up to Greg Howell of Southam Bodies where Greg was to work is magic on the bay. I was back down in the area of G-Werks again at xmas and myself and Darren took a drive up to see Greg to finalise exactly what was to be done. 
several old brackets were removed, studs removed, locating holes filled etc etc, then the smoothing began, all the seam sealer also removed.

(not the best pics due to camera phone)

nearside leg










offside leg










I had also requested for the recess of the number plate on the front bumper to be flushed out, as when running a shortened plate it just didn't work!










the front slam panel was also to get some work filling in some holes no longer required.










Then Greg sent me some pics of the bay painted 




























:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi

... more pics!


----------



## Mr Singh

If you can't wait get over to e38 forum, the way the car looks now.. Possibly the best Rallye ever? 

Stunning car


----------



## gatecrasher3

One word....... Gorgeous!


----------



## G60 VV

Mr Singh said:


> If you can't wait get over to e38 forum, the way the car looks now.. Possibly the best Rallye ever?
> 
> Stunning car


Many thanks bud, was admiring you motor at edition last year, stunning!:thumb:

the theme or colour scheme for the engine changed a couple of times as have quite a few things, with the goal posts forever moving, which ended up having a large reflection on the date of completion:lol:

once things were finalised, it totally made sense and that was it, we were off!

ABS binned and master cylinder in mock position









The battery and washer bottle were to be relocated to the boot and we were binning the expansion tank and I designed a custom rad which was made by Radtec. 
All wiring was to be run through the chassis leg and out of sight, and keeping everything minimal and tidy.

all running gear, and sub frames were blasted and coated




























and EVERY bush was replaced




























The bottom end was bored out to 1900 and fitted with new custom spec Wossner pistons and rods, and the whole bottom end was then sent away to be fully lightened and balanced.










The gearbox wasn't left alone either and went away for a full rebuild along with a donor gearbox of which I was going to steal some it's ratio's from to competition Transmissions. The donor box was a VR box of which I stole 1st, 2nd, & 5th from.

ignore the front engine mount, this was just a temp and is now running a VW cup mount



















Then there was a batch of bits that went away for coating of a different kind……. Teflon














































Other items were also done in the Teflon including the cylinder head, which came out really well.


----------



## G60 VV

progress then continued with the build up and it was coming together nicely 

here you can see the the head came out really well. 
Ceramic coated manifold hooked up.



















then we started adding some nice shiny bits :thumb:
































































and of course it would have been rude not to do the rear running gear what was done to the front 























































and how it stands now!



















and now with the new edition of a FULL carbon bonnet including carbon frame























































hope you like :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Whoa that's a beauty

Like the dark and gold engine work, subtle but super bling 

I'd hate to think what that must owe you now, but it's an absolute beauty


----------



## NKS

Damn that looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## NKS

Quick Q for ya mate - There is a VW Polo G40 sitting in my garage with a twin induction kit on there. 

I am wondering where you got the twin airbox from as the heatsoak generated from the engine can't be good for performance?

Cheers


----------



## mouthyman

looks great, I love the attention to detail and the gold bits


----------



## thestig84

WOW. That is stunning. Well done, great attention to detail and patience. Too nice to take on the track now?


----------



## G60 VV

NKS said:


> Quick Q for ya mate - There is a VW Polo G40 sitting in my garage with a twin induction kit on there.
> 
> I am wondering where you got the twin airbox from as the heatsoak generated from the engine can't be good for performance?
> 
> Cheers


I got that kit from SWG Motorsport, these showed gains on the dyno with both the air box and more with the twin cone set up.



thestig84 said:


> WOW. That is stunning. Well done, great attention to detail and patience. Too nice to take on the track now?


I'll still take on track and depending on what i have next to it at the time maybe the Ring next year when go back


----------



## NKS

G60 VV said:


> I got that kit from SWG Motorsport, these showed gains on the dyno with both the air box and more with the twin cone set up.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Great transformation


----------



## pologti

Kenny , you such a show queen , hope to see you at e38 this month with the car .Is the car running better now 

p.s. don't forget to bring your cleaning stuff :lol:

kenny


----------



## Kev_mk3

jesus christ thats stunning


----------



## OrangePeel

Wow, that bay looks awesome dude,

I freely admit to knowing less than nothing about golfs, but i know what i like and i like what i see.

Very nice and with the attention to detail that i truly admire.

thanks for sharing.

Neil


----------



## G60 VV

pologti said:


> Kenny , you such a show queen , hope to see you at e38 this month with the car .Is the car running better now
> 
> p.s. don't forget to bring your cleaning stuff :lol:
> 
> kenny


:lol::lol:cheers Kenny, yeah looking forward to edition too, yeah it's running a lot better now :thumb:

and don't worry I'll have all my own cleaning stuff this time, thanks again for a shot of your stuff in Belgium:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

G60 VV said:


> :lol::lol:cheers Kenny, yeah looking forward to edition too, yeah it's running a lot better now :thumb:
> 
> and don't worry I'll have all my own cleaning stuff this time, thanks again for a shot of your stuff in Belgium:thumb:


Swirl it up and you die. :devil:


----------



## pologti

Clark said:


> Swirl it up and you die. :devil:


have you see the wash area at e38 , he will be lucky to get water :lol: .

tip for the weekend is to stay in a hotel and get a few bottles of warm water or go to tesco jet wash that only a mile away from the show ground


----------



## hoerml

awesome!!


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Savage attention to detail. I love the black and gold instead of chrome and blue. :thumb:

A credit to you.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Alan W

Absolutely stunning!  You've definitely raised the game with the latest mods! :thumb:

Good luck at E38 although I don't think you'll need it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Neil_S

Thats incredible!


----------



## G60 VV

Clark said:


> Swirl it up and you die. :devil:


I think it needs another coat before then anyway, what you think? :thumb:



pologti said:


> have you see the wash area at e38 , he will be lucky to get water :lol: .
> 
> tip for the weekend is to stay in a hotel and get a few bottles of warm water or go to tesco jet wash that only a mile away from the show ground


I stayed in the a hotel last year, stumbling distance from the show, but am camping this year, yeah the jet wash will be used after the drive down, but following that, it's having to make do with the buckets. I was considering getting one of those portable washers but I'm really limited now with the stuff I can bring with no boot!


----------



## Jesse74

That car made me have an accident in my skibbies... Nice work!


----------



## G60 VV

Clever Nickname said:


> That car made me have an accident in my skibbies... Nice work!


:doublesho:doublesho:lol::lol::lol:

cheers :thumb:


----------



## _daveR

Stunning mate! 

Darren is a top bloke too, him, Steve & Liam used to do all my work for me when I had my G.


----------



## Ronnie

na sorry dont like it at all!!!!! who am I kidding I LOVE it now thats is how to modify a motor I love the engine bay no silly chrome bits just puuurrrrfect! and the carbon half cage as well awesome touch. I hate chrome in an engine bay so this gets my seal of approval not that means much. at last a VW guy with taste. top job


----------



## Ian D

Love the attention to detail, and the teflon coatings, have seen the pics over on e38, looks superb.


----------



## dubsport

Absolutly stunning, would get rid of my mk5 for that anyday

Top work - keep it up :thumb:


----------



## boxstaman

Thats truly a work of art. :thumb:

You must have very deep pockets!!:doublesho


----------



## G60 VV

thanks for all the comments, got a few more plans for it to come for next season which will include some more fresh paint, some more carbon, and some more gold plating, not a lot more, just a few more little bits in and around the bay now that I know it works, also we never got the high torqued bolts done due to not knowing how the gold plating would be, but it's hard as fook! and need to get some seat covers for the Ferrari 599 GTB seats as that tan doesn't take much to mark


----------



## dubsport

Plans sounds good mate, everything so far has been to perfection, keep us updated!

That is literally a little gold mine you have, will be worth a fortune when your finished


----------



## Elliott19864

Absolute car porn.

Gorgeous. Love the attention to detail.


----------



## d3m0n

I really love that VW Ratrod look.......


----------



## Daffy

I detest modified cars but with this I make a very big exception. 
Absolutely off the scale. Completely different too what any other Mk2 Golf owner has done. Rarri seats, black and gold, teflon coating takes it all to another very different level. People will have too have something exceptionally special to beat that and I don't think such a car exists yet.
I tip my hat too you, I may even go to E38 if I haven't missed it just to see this car.


----------



## G60 VV

thanks for the comments, the bar is being raised so much in the VW scene lately it's getting hard to keep up, last year was pretty crazy with some people not just raising the bar to a very high level, but also putting out multiple show cars throughout the season!

Edition38 is always a fantastic show for both the cars and probably even more so the atmosphere throughout the weekend, and the creme da'la creme of the UK and some of Europes finest to blow you away!

and don't worry Daffy, you haven't missed it, it is the last weekend of this month, starting on the friday night with entertainment, and the show itself on saturday/sunday :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox

Someone said that the best Rallye in the country... i'd say the world !

BEAUTIFUL mate :thumb:


----------



## transtek

Absolutely gorgeous! Defo a JPS Lotus fan then? Black and gold is just soooo classy!
BTW did you have the gold stuff actually gold-plated as it does not look anodised? Or can you actually buy parts with that gold finish, such as the hose clamps?


----------



## G60 VV

many thanks n_d fox :thumb:

I never actually thought about the JPS until I saw it complete, Lol

yes, everything was actually gold plated!!! 
The BBM billet fuel rail, Schrick vernier, and the aeroquip fittings were anodised though as they couldn't be plated as they are too soft a metal


----------



## OldMX

Awesome Golf buddy, impressive engine you got there


----------



## vicky

wow very nice


----------



## Danp.

Wow, I am lost for words!


----------



## crossie

Amazing - How does it run now all the work has been done?


----------



## G60 VV

it runs really well, and feels soooo tight! its still on a 'run-in' base map but all that is due to change very soon! :thumb:


----------



## nitro-rhys

very nice work!


----------



## carsey

That is a lovely rallye. Lots of work has clearly gone into it.


----------



## SimonVW

very impessed :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Mate they are no words which can discribe how sweet that car is, it is a credit to your self and to vw and i hope it brings you many more years of happiness,


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I don't know what they are, but I really love those wheels.


----------



## STEALTH K3

I had a Rallye many years ago now thinking of a Bahn Brenner for the Mk1 16v


----------



## olliecampbell

Are there any benefits, other than visual, for teflon coating engine parts?

Lovely car, always liked it.


----------



## MikeTDI

sweet rallye, its that nice its making a bulge occur in the trouser dept.


----------



## G60 VV

many thanks for the above comments. The teflon coating is just to be differant really, matt has been done and so has crackle so this is just something differant.

hopefully get the finishing (for now) pieces this week BEFORE Edition38, I had a full hide of Ferrari beige leather imported from Italy last week to the trimmers!


----------



## vectragsi3.2

that look sawesome mate a mate of mine had one and i thought his was nice until i saw this!!! good job bet it cost a bit to get it like that!!


----------



## Streeto

that's amazing! What a nice car and not only that you actually go out and use this thing and have fun on the track ragging it. Rather than the usual track guys who's cars are just used, abused & never cleaned. Props matey! I'm the same I keep my cars mint but I still ragg the **** out of them, jus goes to show jus cause you drive a car hard don't mean for a second it's got to be a beat up dirty ratter.


----------



## MikeTDI

cant wait to see the real deal at e38. that in my eyes is a serious contender for a trophy.


----------



## G60 VV

did you come to E38 Mike?


----------



## chris l

WOW Amazing im speechless.love the chunky roll cage your car just looks spot on with everything well done


----------



## M7 ATW

I absolutely love this motor, i saw it in performance vw this month. Is there not a feature on the horizon?


----------



## jack_davey

That is beautiful, what wheels are they? Really like them!


----------



## G60 VV

M7 ATW said:


> I absolutely love this motor, i saw it in performance vw this month. Is there not a feature on the horizon?






jack_davey said:


> That is beautiful, what wheels are they? Really like them!


cheers, They are WORK VSXX

http://www.vipstyle.co.uk/Work VS-XX.html


----------



## fluffy

My jaw just dropped :doublesho
What an amazing car, thumbs up for all the work you have done on it.
Can we have a short film/soundfragemnt of what the engine sounds like?
Thnx :wave:


----------



## Big T

The thing I love the most about this car is that she gets used.....properly. So many people would trailer her to shows if they had spent even half of what you have.

A credit to you


----------



## G60 VV

fluffy said:


> My jaw just dropped :doublesho
> What an amazing car, thumbs up for all the work you have done on it.
> Can we have a short film/soundfragemnt of what the engine sounds like?
> Thnx :wave:


been meaning to do this since I've owned it and never have I'll see about giving it a bash soon :thumb:


----------



## wally2bad

*Cost!*

1. your first engine redesign With the blue piping how much and where did you get it done.

2. the engine you now have again same question as above.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Think most/all of the engine work was done at G-Werks...


----------



## Gandi

Thats So WOW that its given me goose bumps STUNNING


----------



## G60 VV

wally2bad said:


> 1. your first engine redesign With the blue piping how much and where did you get it done.
> 
> 2. the engine you now have again same question as above.


all the blue piping is Samco Coolant and boost hose kits.

and as Clark said, the new engine was built by G-Werks in Littlehampton using the best available components for the G60, with the teflon and gold plating being done by 3rd partys which Darren @ G-Werks organised, the gold plating was done by a company in Crawley Y&B Plating and the teflon and my ceramic mani was done by a company called Camcoat.


----------



## olliecampbell

Does the teflon coating help performance at all or is it just purely for look?


----------



## vtec160bhp

Excellent Mate Look Mental!!!!


----------



## noyellowsponge

Stunning


----------



## Luke667

I used to be a guy who loved chrome engines, but DAYUM...Black and Gold is so frickin hot!


----------



## Zetec-SS

yo that is HOT. more pics please. :lol: haha


----------



## edthedrummer

What are the advantages of having the parts teflon coated? I thought it would be more useful for reducing friction?


----------



## firebod

Looks awsome. Nice work:thumb:


----------



## alan burnett

that is sweet


----------



## waterbutler

Do you know how rare those rims are?


----------



## dbaillie

stunin mate some work went into that good work


----------



## AndrewWebb

i would do bad things to own this car haha very impressive


----------



## polsonm87

awsome! get a full build-up in the restoration section


----------



## J-1

Awesome car mate!


----------



## volvojos

looks great


----------



## StuaR32t

Splat... pure ace! those seats! that cage! that wheels! saw this at the aberdeen show not long back, you from aberdeen? awesome in the flesh!

WEL DONE!:thumb:

stu.


----------



## [email protected]

love the ceramic coating of the manifold too, was it expensive?


----------



## waynevr6

Stunning car Kenny! the finest UK Rallye by a mile.


----------



## M5 London

Loving your Golf Rallye Kenny !!

Well done !

Fellow Rallye owner


----------



## lawrenceSA

Awesome stuff indeed.... being an avid dubber myself this has me drooling all over my keyboard....


----------



## bigmc

Holy thread revival batman.....


----------



## AaronGTi

Glad you bumped this as I hadn't seen this before.

Anyone got links to the build on E38?


----------



## MEH4N

that is one sweet rallye


----------



## jlw41

Blimey this is an old thread :lol:

stunning rallye thought :thumb:


----------



## floppy_dave

A pal of mine has two of these that are totally stock but minty fresh ... But this is a totally different league, great work pal!


----------



## Deniance

Bloody Nora, now that's a smart car!


----------



## Puggs

Its here - http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44732

Love the retrim on the ferrari seats, they look gorgeous!


----------

